# Pickens County, South Carolina Beekeepers Course



## North Bee (May 5, 2009)

The Pickens County Beekeepers Association (PCBA) will be offering an introductory beekeeping class in February. The four Saturday sessions will cover all of the information needed for anyone to start keeping bees.

Classes will be held at the Pickens Presbyterian Church, located at 311 West Main Street in downtown Pickens starting at 9:00 AM and ending at 1:00 PM. Refreshments will be provided.

The first session will be held on February 4th and will cover an introduction to honey bee biology and the roles of the queen, workers, and drones. Subsequent classes will cover nectar and pollen gathering, honey bee pests and diseases, hive components and assembly, products of the hive and marketing honey. All classes will be taught by experienced beekeepers.

The cost of the class is $50 per person. A spouse or child may also attend for an additional $25. An optional textbook is available for $10. Those completing the class may take an examination to become a beekeeper certified by the South Carolina Beekeepers Association and are eligible to win a complete beehive, including bees.

For more information and a downloadable registration form, visit the PCBA web page at http://www.pickenscountyscbeekeepers.com


----------

